# Gartenteich vergrößern



## vann (20. März 2011)

Hallo,
Ich vergrößere mein Gartenteich von 5mx4mx0,70m auf 6,60mx4,50mx1,70m um auf mehr als 10.000l zu kommen evtl. auch 20.000l.
Leider sind beim Ausgraben des Teiches 90° Wände die um die 1,50m herabgehen auf einer Lange Seite entstanden.
Da ich noch ein Wasserfall mit Pflanzenbecken einbauen möchte der direkt nebenher läuft, hab ich angst das die Erde irgendwann abrutschen könnte.
Meine möglichkeiten sind Finanziell gering, und ich darf leider nicht breiter Graben, sowie Ziment oder Mauern kommt auch nicht in Frage.
Hätte noch im Gartenhaus einige Dachplatten aus Plexiglas die man auf einer der Dachterrasse packt und Aluprofile die evtl. Stabilität hinein bringen können, jedoch ist das kaum eine Lösung , da die Erde immernoch nach Außen drücken würde.

Bin auf weitere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## MadDog (20. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Hi Vann
bist du schon im Lehmboden oder noch im Mutterboden ? Ich habe beim Anlegen meines Teiches auch steile Wände 1,80 m ringsum. Aber dadurch das ich im Bereich des Lehmbodens bin, hält dieses bombenfest - wie zementiert.

Frank


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Moin Vann,

evtl stellst Du ja mal ein paar Fotos zu deinen Fragen ein?
Dann wird dir bestimmt eher geholfen 

Viel Spaß beim Buddeln!


----------



## vann (21. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Danke,

Hab den Graben 1,8m tief soweit runter gegraben, da ist leider nur Muttererde und Weiß bzw. Gelber Sand mit minimalen Anteil von Lehm.
Die Erde ist zwar Oben fest aber unter rum richtig Locker und teils wegen des Grundwassers.

Hier einmal den Grundriss des Teiches mit Google Sketchup und die Problemzone die Wirklich 90° 1,8 meter mit Pflanzengraben runter geht in Rot.
Der rechte Graben ist der Pflanzengraben mit Wasserfall am ende.
In Real sieht das ganze schmäler aus als hier auf dem Bild.

Bilder können morgen folgen.


----------



## vann (22. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Hier die Versprochene Bilder, inmoment stützungsversuch leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## Annett (23. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Hallo vann.

Wenn das alles so instabil ist, hilft wohl wirklich nur eine Armierung+(Spritz)Mörtel.
Beispielsweise kann man Kaninchendraht aufnageln, sofern die Wände überhaupt lange genug halten und anschließend den Mörtel auftragen.

Ansonsten hilft wohl nur eine Schalung/Schalsteine... das geht natürlich mächtig ins Geld. 
Unser Boden war zum Glück auch sehr stabil, sodass wir nur Vlies + Folie verlegen mußten.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Hallo Vann,
das ist ja ein tüchtig großes Loch, und wohl auch noch per Hand geschachtet? 
Schau' in mein Album für eine Idee mit steilem Hang. Die Schalung kann man schrittweise nach oben setzen, zwischen dem Beton muss nicht armiert werden. Als Dicke würde ich bei 1,80 m Höhe senkrecht freistehend 15 cm am Fuß nicht unterschreiten, oben reichen auch einige cm.
Wenn der Sand so leicht wie beschrieben rutscht, dann ist die Ausbildung eines "L" die ganz sichere Variante, aber dann auch im Bogen mit Armierung.
Weil wir alle überhaupt nicht neugierig sind: Planst Du noch einen "Pflanzenteich", oder ist das Loch nur zum Baden oder zur reinen Fischhaltung gedacht?


----------



## vann (24. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Hallo ihr beiden,
hätte kaum noch gedacht das jemand Antwortet.
Inmoment hab ich den Versuch gestartet mit die Plexiglasplatten senkrecht in die Erde und an Pfeiler Verschraubt, jedoch ist das ganze obenrum unstabil hingegen Unten.
Wenn es nicht klappt nehm ich den Tipp mit den Mörtel und Gatter, weil es mir am Sinnvollsten erscheint.
Das Problem ist wenn man vor der Kante steht droht gefahr das es einbricht, und ich weis nicht wie es sich mit die Tonen von Wasser auswirkt.

Auf die Frage mit Pflanzenteich muss ich ja sagen, das L wie auf der Grafik zusehen sollen übergehend Wasserpflanzen und Sumpfpflanzen hausen.
Damit die Fische nicht rüberkommen hab ich mir gedacht eine Wasserfallfunktion mit einzubauen damit die Fische nicht rüber Schwimmen können. Leider mögen meine Koie die Wasserpflanzen am liebsten und Fressen alles auf was so drin steht(selbst __ Frösche)

Mauern möchte ich ungern, da ich noch mehr Lebensraum für meine 2 __ Störe verliere, das ist einer der Gründe wieso es so steil ist.
Die Gesammt Breite inkl. Tiefe ist 7,5m und die Länge erstreckt sich um die 9-10m.

Der alte Teich war gerade mal  6m breit und hatte eine länge von 7m, die eingerechnete Tiefe war 0,7m. Bei der Tiefe ist mir kein Fisch eingegangen, und das 4 Jahre nicht.
Die Technik war ganz einfach eine Pumpe 8.000l/h und ein Schwerkraftaußenfilter das ich auch weiterhin benutzen möchte mit ausnahme der Pumpe, die wird mit einer 75 Watt 10.000l/h eingetauscht.

edit:
es wurde alles per Muskelkraft ausgehoben, rund 14-18 m³

Danke für die Tipps 

Mfg.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Hallo Vann,
na dann wünsche ich Dir mal frohes Gelingen! 
Die Frage mit den Pflanzen zielte darauf, dass man pro m³ etwa 1 m² Pflanzenfläche rechnet. Natürlich kann man das mit Technik kompensieren... (bei verfressenen Kois braucht man das sowieso ).
Daher finde ich Deine Idee gut, eine extra "Pflanzterasse" zu bauen, in der die Pflanzen gut wachsen können.


----------



## vann (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

In April hab ich alles Fertig gestellt,  1,5mm dick und 8x10m macht 80m³ Folie leider mit viele Falten, weil es damals eben Kühl war (15c), da konnte ich die Folie nicht anders verlegen, sieht es trotzdem schick aus.
Die Filterung erfolgt momentan nur über den Oberflächenskimmer, der momentan jedoch vollkommen ausreicht. da ich gerade tüftle wie ich am besten das Wasser von unten nach oben bekomme ohne ein Loch in die Folie zu schneiden. Ich möchte am besten das Wasser von Oben und unten gleichzeitig ansaugen jedoch  muss die Durchflussmenge stimmen damit die Pumpenkammer nicht leerläuft. Ich  muss dann den Außenfilter  noch eingraben um das Wasser effektiver und Kostengünstiger zu transportieren.
Gedacht hab ich an einer Rohrpumpe mit einer Leistung von 22000l/h, da die Wasserstraße schon alleine 5000l fast und der Fischteich nochmal zwischen 40000 bis 50000l fast.
Momentan bin ich mit der Pflanzenstraße sehr zufrieden, die Fadenalgen befinden sich nur alle dort und machen mir kaum Arbeit dank der Netten Wasserflöhe, __ schnecken usw....
Unter die Seerosen Blätter wachsen keine Fadenalgen, was ich für Positiv befinde.
Das __ Hornkraut hat nun einen zweiten Filter gebildet und verhindert somit schwebealgen, die dann normalerweise ins Fischbecken gelangen könnten.
Alles in allem hab ich nun Klares Wasser bei den Kois und brauch die auch nicht so oft Füttern, da sie ständig Plankton zum Fressen bekommen oder ab und zu Fadenalgen.
Zum Vorteil der __ Störe ist, dass die eben sauberes Wasser haben und ab und an Plankton zum Fressen bekommen.

Fotos folgen


----------



## Zacky (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Hallo Vann...

Hast du schon Fotos gemacht? Würden mich interessieren? Bin ja nicht neugierig, aber wissbegierig!


----------



## pyro (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gartenteich vergrößern*

Wie hast Du nun das Problem mit der steilen Wand gelöst?


----------

